# Surplus army dress DEU tunics



## orangehaggis (28 Jul 2007)

Hi ... I posted a similar thread in the Buy/Sell section but haven't gotten any replies yet. Can anyone recommend a good Army/Navy surplus shop that stocks Army dress DEU tunics? I'm a piper from the US who volunteers in the P&D of one of your militia regiments. I have to be in for 5 years before the regiment will issue me with a uniform. So, I'd like to get myself a tunic so I blend in a bit better with the rest of the band. Any help would be appreciated. The size required is 7048.

Thanks,
Mark O - Ohio


----------



## MikeL (28 Jul 2007)

Try
http://www.supplysergeant.ca/


----------



## MG34 (9 Aug 2007)

Check out the local Salvation Army Store


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2007)

orangehaggis said:
			
		

> Hi ... I posted a similar thread in the Buy/Sell section but haven't gotten any replies yet. Can anyone recommend a good Army/Navy surplus shop that stocks Army dress DEU tunics? I'm a piper from the US who volunteers in the P&D of one of your militia regiments. I have to be in for 5 years before the regiment will issue me with a uniform. So, I'd like to get myself a tunic so I blend in a bit better with the rest of the band. Any help would be appreciated. The size required is 7048.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark O - Ohio



Mark,
Once a soldier is enrolled and on strength with a unit, he is allocated each year a certain number of clothing points with which he can maintain his dress uniform.  overall, the allowance is waaay more than enough to meet an individual's needs and thus, it would be possible to order a tunic in your size, with your unit's blessings, if that is what they want to do.

Talk to your Pipe Major - he should be able to fix you up with Jacket, shirt, tie, etc.....


----------



## army outfitters (18 Sep 2007)

I have a 7648 DEU army type if you still need one let me know


----------

